# Meet Fatty



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

My new little fatty.

Althou it is still pretty small, but it has a blunt head shape, which you will only see in mega size clown.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice. I was kind of thinking about sell my Clowns, but seeing pictures like this always gives me incentives to keep them. Thanks for posting.
How long have you had these guys and how big is your tank?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

That fish is so adorable!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

LOL Fatty 

Put some strong flow in there it will slim it down. It's like a treadmill for CL's lol


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Kerohime said:


> That fish is so adorable!


love in first sight (so I brought it)



Zebrapl3co said:


> Nice. I was kind of thinking about sell my Clowns, but seeing pictures like this always gives me incentives to keep them. Thanks for posting.
> How long have you had these guys and how big is your tank?


22G Long ~ 36" long...

about a week



Jackson said:


> LOL Fatty
> 
> Put some strong flow in there it will slim it down. It's like a treadmill for CL's lol


I like it fat!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

how big is the clown

If you want some well over 6 inches Jerry Draper owner of The Tropical Fish room have about a dozen but they are not cheap. You have to make it all the way to Brantford for them. I have 6 clown of my own the biggest is just over 6 inches and three are over 5. Seems like once they hit 5 inches it takes for ever to get more size on em.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

TBemba said:


> how big is the clown
> 
> If you want some well over 6 inches Jerry Draper owner of The Tropical Fish room have about a dozen but they are not cheap. You have to make it all the way to Brantford for them. I have 6 clown of my own the biggest is just over 6 inches and three are over 5. Seems like once they hit 5 inches it takes for ever to get more size on em.


around how much? $80? *curious*

The one in the picture is around 5" - 5.5"


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I believe they are around 80$ a piece, but some of them are pretty huge. I can`t see spending that much on one myself. I would rather get them small and watch em grow. Problem in peoples tanks is that there is always an alpha and they get the biggest and seem to stunt the rest in the tank. Jerry has just picked up big ones over the years and has a nice collection of them. The ones he has have been in his store for a couple of years. He always has some pretty oddball stuff in his store, stuff you never see anywhere else.


----------

